# my modest little halloween haunt



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

here's an album i started... yeah, inside decorations are already up... lol. i'll warn all of you ahead of time-- what i did is not that impressive or anything, so you may be disappointed. :lol: i have been looking at everyone's halloween creations on this forum and they are just so awesome-- i'm in awe of what you guys and gals are doing!

anyway, aside from a couple of things here and there, nothing is really handmade. i cheated and basically bought everything from various discount stores.  the way it looks (esp. the halloween tree area) didn't turn out exactly how i was hoping, but it's my first year decorating, so it's all good. next year, hopefully, i'll find a better solution for that area.  i'm just glad to be able to decorate finally! 

halloween 2012 pictures by freetarot - Photobucket

around the end of september i'll be doing the outside of the house. already have a little bit of stuff... it won't be that grand, but it will have a little bit of festiveness on the porch.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

p.s. i hope i posted this in the right forum-- i couldn't decide which area it belonged, so if it's in the wrong place, i'm sorry, mods/admins!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow TBT, I think it looks great! I love your haunt aesthetic and the night time shots are really great. You have a really good eye for display and I love your groupings of items. Very nicely done, and thank you for sharing!


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:Wow TBT, I think it looks great! I love your haunt aesthetic and the night time shots are really great. You have a really good eye for display and I love your groupings of items. Very nicely done, and thank you for sharing!


awww, thanks, pumpkin. :jol:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nothing wrong with starting with store bought stuff - probably most of the folks here did as well and you'll see many a haunt that incorporates both store bought and handmade items It's all about getting into the spirit, and you've done a wonderful job of achieving that with your decorations.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nothing wrong with starting with store bought stuff - probably most of the folks here did as well and you'll see many a haunt that incorporates both store bought and handmade items It's all about getting into the spirit, and you've done a wonderful job of achieving that with your decorations.


thanks!  i'd love to be talented/artistic like that though. it's so cool how everyone creates such grand props/showcases and make them animated even.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Love how you have things arranged! Had to laugh cause I have one or two of the same pieces. Makes me wish for a bigger house and a piano. If you are like me your are animatedly challenged, I stick with my static props but to echo Roxy, most of us get our start with store bought and then go from there. In fact the inside of my house is nothing but store bought knick knacks and the outside is slowly converting over to stuff I have made.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I think you have great ability to arrange your items. Love the lighting.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

MommaMoose said:


> Love how you have things arranged! Had to laugh cause I have one or two of the same pieces. Makes me wish for a bigger house and a piano. If you are like me your are animatedly challenged, I stick with my static props but to echo Roxy, most of us get our start with store bought and then go from there. In fact the inside of my house is nothing but store bought knick knacks and the outside is slowly converting over to stuff I have made.


thanks, MM. which pieces do you have, too? 

i hope one day i get to the point where i can learn a few things and create something cool. i'm sure it won't ever turn out nearly as awesome as the stuff i'm seeing on here, but if i could do something little, even, next year it would be a big accomplishment. i'll have to look through the threads and get some ideas once halloween is over and the sales are going strong.


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

Hairazor said:


> I think you have great ability to arrange your items. Love the lighting.


thanks!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

I think it looks great, the lighting s awsum


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

scarrycher said:


> I think it looks great, the lighting s awsum


thanks!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! I really like that!!


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

CreeepyCathy said:


> wow! I really like that!!


thanks! :jol:


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

It looks really great. Most of all my indoor decorations are store bought nothing wrong with that at all. I love the witch sitting on the mirror, and the purple lights!


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

cerinad said:


> It looks really great. Most of all my indoor decorations are store bought nothing wrong with that at all. I love the witch sitting on the mirror, and the purple lights!


thanks! witchy mcwitchson is the best.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

it looks very good, I'm in the market to be a first time home owner so I'm dying to have a place of my own to unleash my halloween craziness on.

btw love the "my pet ghost" that's so cute where did you get him??

You've got the right idea look through the ideas here write down what you like and start buying when the halloween stores go 50% off and you'll slowly but surely build up your collection. The only reason I have any animatronics is because I worked at Spirit Halloween part-time (in addition to my full time job that was rough) and got them the day after Halloween for 50% off plus my employee 20% off so a $200 animatronic ended up being $45!!


----------

